# Anyone have Dubarry boots?



## dragonflys (21 November 2011)

If so do you like them?
Are they comfortable? Warm?

Any dislikes?
Are they fairly true to size?

I have wanted a pair for years and have finally saved up for a pair but before i go out to spend would like a few opinions.

Thanks


----------



## Boxers (21 November 2011)

Yes I have a pair that I bought at burghley 2010.  I wear them quite a lot and they are really comfortable.  I am usually size 5.5-6 but bought size 5 and with one ordinary pair of socks they fit just right and my feet are warm enough even in the really cold weather.

Thing I don't like is that the ankles have rucked up.  I keep them clean and dry and treat them regularly with the Dubarry spray, but sometimes I rub in some dubbin and touch wood they are waterproof (I have even waded a river in them).

Def worth the money.  I bought my daughter similar boots from Dublin for less than half the price and they are nowhere near as good.  The feet part has stretched, the leg part has gone saggy and they have never been waterproof right from new.

Spend your money and enjoy, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## dumpling (21 November 2011)

Mine just arrived today!

Very good fit, feel spongey!  They look completely hard wearing.


----------



## dragonflys (21 November 2011)

So far so good! Thanks

Anyone else?


----------



## Yubbie (21 November 2011)

I absolutely love mine and also wear them to go out in - my son bought me mine as a pressie for a 'landmark' birthday a couple of years ago.  They are still in a fantastic condition, and I've had loads of nice comments about them


----------



## ClassicG&T (21 November 2011)

I got mine in 2008 and they are still going strong! i always wear them no matter what the weather. I ride/walk/hike in mine and love them to bits. waterproof gortex and warm with the liners in the winter. high recommend them!


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (21 November 2011)

Dubarry boots are excellent mine are 2 years old still totally waterproof I have waded about in a peat bog on Anglessey in mine with work, but you need to look after them properly, the leather on mine would last out another sole but I believe they cannot be re-soled as they are direct moulded I really wish they would put the heavier  Wexford sole and foot on the Galway boot that would really turn the boot into the Muts Nuts. I wasted ££££ on cheaper boots Dublin river Boots, Welligog Sloane Boots, Rydale malham Boots and all that leaked or fell to bits you get what you pay for.

Always Buy the Best Bed and the Best Boots you can Afford if you Aernt in one you should be in the Other


----------



## dragonflys (21 November 2011)

Thanks all, cant wait to get some now!!
So fed up with cold or wet feet, but soon no more!!

yahoo!!


----------



## Cazza525 (21 November 2011)

Yep I love mine  I just want the tweed jacket for Christmas now


----------



## debsflo (21 November 2011)

My daughter has a pair,they are true to size but i also have a pair of Toggi boots,half the price and just as good in my opinion.


----------



## bumblelion (21 November 2011)

Yes, I bought some at Burghley this year. Very pleased with them! Been contemplating it for the past 5 years as I'v always been an ariat fan, but so pleased I got them! The only thing I would say is that Dubarry don't recommend them for stable duties etc! I got into quite a debate with one of the girls at the stand. They only give a years guarantee and that doesn't include wear and tear from things like mucking out (the urine causes the sole to weaken). I don't know how true this is as never witnessed it myself, so just going by what I'v heard. On the other hand, I know plenty of grooms that live in them! Maybe it's just luck! I'v been strict with myself though and try and keep them for best! (Or at least not mucking out or going through mud!). They're very comfy, so it's hard not wanting to keep them on 24/7!


----------



## juliette (21 November 2011)

I have some and they are fantastic. Comfortable, waterproof, I have walked for miles in them. 

I don't think they are true to size, i had to get a half size bigger.

I get REALLY cold feet and I don't find my Dubarry's have conquered that problem, but then I haven't found anything else that has either!!!


----------



## Firefly* (21 November 2011)

I absolutely love mine!  Fantastic boots but no way would I spend that amount of money without trying them on first and getting the perfect fit.  Go find a stockist and try a pair on!  You don't have to buy from them.


----------



## RhennyRocky (21 November 2011)

Absolutely love mine! live in them practically, meaning from river walking, to on a farm so general day to day, never seen with out them! True to size in my opinion and very very comfy. Defornatly worth the money!


----------



## saffytessa (21 November 2011)

I love mine and practically live in them. They are looking a bit past it now but they are 3 years old and have been worn in rain sun snow and **** 

I have had a cobbler put a new heel on once and and a new heel and sole on another time. They are now needing doing again. The original dubarry sole lasted the longest. I think they sell new heels on their website but not the front part of the sole


----------



## keeperscottage (21 November 2011)

I'm on my third pair and love them! I ruined my first pair by not looking after them properly but I did manage to get them replaced by Dubaarry at Badminton. I took better care of my second pair and they lasted about three years. OH bought me another pair last Christmas and, for my birthday, bought me a pair of Dubarry loafers which are just SO comfortable! I also have two Dubarry handbags plus a purse so I tend to look as though Dubarry has thrown up on me!!!

My daughter completely killed her second pair of Dubarrys within a matter of months. It was her own fault, she didn't look after them and used to muck out etc in them despite my pleas to her to treat them with care! Now the cheeky whatsit borrows mine!

Word of warning - OH treats them with Gortex cleaner etc whereas I used to use saddle/leather balsam which apparently ruins the Gortex waterproof qualities.


----------



## dragonflys (21 November 2011)

Thanks all, cant wait to get them now. Off tomorrow to try some on!
Maybe a bright side to winter after all!!


----------



## _April_ (22 November 2011)

I've had the same pair since 2008 -   they are still totally waterproof and so toasty warm.

I am a 4 in all shoes and the 4 in Dubarry lets me wear them with thick socks.

They look battered and used, which they have been constantly.  
I don't keep them for best or anything I just use them everyday, even mucking out.   

I treat them with a leather conditioner about once every 6 months when I remember I ought to!


----------



## Polotash (22 November 2011)

I'd say save your money. I'm on my forth pair in as many years, they just leak SO quickly. Bear in mind I wear mine for 2-3 hours a day max, I don't work with horses, and at about 8 months they start to leak where the leather joins the plastic sole part. This pair (my fourth) havn't done that - BUT they have cracked right accross the toes and now have a huge hole. Oh, and i treated them regularly with the product Dubarry recommended.

Friends of mine have had the same issue too, I'm not the only one!

If they go wrong within a year Dubarry will replace but ONLY via the original shop, so make sure you keep your receipts if you buy. Dubarry direct don't want to know, as i bought my first pair at Blenheim and didn't have the receipt and Dubarry would not replace them despite the cracks at 8 months.

I've just bought Dublin river boots (£90) to see if they are any better... but at least if they leak they only cost 1/3rd the Dubarry's!


----------



## tallyho! (22 November 2011)

No. I haven't got a pair. I can't afford them. I am now feeling sad because it seems everyone is rich and has a pair or six because they are the fabbiest things in all the land.

Sob.


----------



## PitPony (22 November 2011)

I have had mine for years and years and years (same pair!) and they are just as brilliant now as when I got them so long ago...
I have worn mine so much...i can't believe how well they last...comfortable, keep my feet dry and no soreness even if on all day...
i haven't particularly looked after them and they are still wonderful...GET THEM!!!!


----------



## Sarah1 (22 November 2011)

I had the Galways a couple of years ago & they lasted just under a year - Dubarry replaced them & my second pair lasted a year also!  I perhaps didn't look after them as good as I ought to have done!  I'm usually a size 5/6 and the size 5's fit fine though they were a tad snug over my calves to begin with.
I now have the Clare boots and I love them.  Ride in them, muck out, trudge through field, you name it & my feet are always lovely & warm.  I have also bought the dubarry leather care this time though & will look after them a bit better than my last pairs!  I have had to have a size 6 in the Clares as they are quite tight fitting & a totally different shape to the galways and I couldn't get my foot past the ankle area!


----------



## ash493 (22 November 2011)

I have a pair of the galway that I've had for about 5 years now - walked for miles, waded streams and been in the sea and they're still waterproof although looking a little scruffy now.  also have a pair of the Clare's which I ride in.  Best things I've ever had on my feet!


----------



## Mildred (22 November 2011)

Im undecided. Ive had mine almost a year, and they have just been on a little holiday to Dubarry Ireland to be resoled, as the sole split away from the boot. They have yet to return from Dubarry so I dont know what the new sole is like.  I looked after mine quite well, often cleaned them and regularly proofed them but the leather has still split on one boot.  I think for my next pair of boots, Ill stick to Ariat as their boots are fab and their customer service is much better and a LOT faster!


----------



## claireandnadia (22 November 2011)

I got some last Christmas and love them. Wore them all summer to ride in and poo pick but never muck out.
They've been put away for the winter now though.


----------



## Mlini (22 November 2011)

Get some!  I had mine for over 5 years (they retired this summer  ) 

I definatley DID NOT look after mine  They got a load of abuse.. mucking out, riding 5/6 a day, left outside in the rain overnight etc etc.. And they were outstanding  100% waterproof, I tested in a VERY deep stream! (unless the sole comes off - mine did a little so it got superglued back on!)

Mine died after all the stitching came off on the insides (probably from riding in them so much!) and there wasn't really much left of them! 

I am usually a 5/6 and I got a size 5.5 and could fit thick socks inside for winter 

I'm now in a pair of Ariat Windermeres due to lack of funds - I really don't rate them compared to Dubarrys  Oh well... Xmas is coming!!


----------



## Lady Mission (22 November 2011)

I have some dubes and they are very comfy. I got given them for my birthday from my lovely boyfriend beginning of this month.

 I have been told that i am not allowed to wear them at the yard but dog walking is okay. lol. 

I would advise putting plasters on the back of your feet until they are properly broken in as mine started rubbing me there at first but now they are really snuggly. 

Go for it!


----------



## _April_ (22 November 2011)

i should feel bad really that mine are 4 years old, cleaned about erm 4 times in total,  worn year round in all weather..     even been to music festivals...    and they are still totally fine  

course now i have said that   *facepalms*


----------



## dumpling (23 November 2011)

Just wanted to add, after getting them yesterday I wore them all day- out for lunch, shopping & yard. Theyre absolutely fab!!


----------

